# Pilea microphylla?



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

I just bought a small plant of _Pilea microphylla_ from a local nursery. I have a few questions about it that I was hoping could be answered here.

- I know that this plant has a reputation as a troublesome "weed." How fast does it grow in a vivarium environment, compared to say _Ficus pumila_?

- Will _P. microphylla_ cuttings establish well if placed on sphagnum, or does the plant need to be propagated in other ways?

I really like the foliage of this species. I am thinking about growing it in some small terrariums, rather than in a full vivarium, so that it does not outcompete other plants.

Thoughts?

Regards,
Conor


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump. I'm sure that someone here has experience with these in vivaria.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

My only experience with it is as a greenhouse weed. In that situation, it reseeds regularly but not as bad as, say, oxalis or many ferns. I've seen three forms around, the normal one, a variegated one and another that's sort of monstrose, in that all the leaves are reflected back giving the plant a rather "scurfy" appearance. I've never tried to propagate it, but I bet cuttings would root easily enough. I believe Manuran once said that it's not as weedy for him in viv conditions, though I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks! I put some cuttings on sphagnum about a week ago and still haven't seen any indication of root formation. I suppose that it is too early to tell though. The rest of the plant is in a small terrarium under artificial light and seems to be acclimating well thus far.


----------



## Myrmicinae (Jun 30, 2014)

They all have roots now.


----------

